# What if there isn't anymore?



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

* What if there isn't anymore?* _
_​
_

_​ *One day a woman's husband died, and on that clear, cold morning, in the warmth of their bedroom, the wife was struck with the pain of learning that sometimes there isn't "anymore". No more hugs, no more special moments to celebrate together, no more phone calls just to chat, no more "just one minute." Sometimes, what we care about the most gets all used up and goes away, never to return before we can say good-bye, say"I love you."* 
*
So while we have it, it's best we love it, care for it, fix it when it's broken and heal it when it's sick. This is true for marriage.....children with bad report cards.....aging parents and grandparents'.....dogs with bad breath.....and old cars..... *​ *We keep them because they are worth it, because we are worth it.* 
*
Some things we keep -- like a best friend who moved away or a sister-in-law after divorce. There are just some things that make us happy, no matter what.* 
*
Life is important, like people we know who are special... And so, we keep them close!* 
*I received this from someone who thought I was a 'keeper'! Then I sent it to the people I think of in the same way.... Now it's your turn to send this to all those people who are "keepers" in your life, including the person who sent it, if you feel that way. Suppose one morning you never wake up, do all your friends know you love them?* 
*
I was thinking...I could die today, tomorrow or next week, and I wondered if I had any wounds needing to be healed, friendships that needed rekindling or three words needing to be said.* 
*
Let every one of your friends know you love them. Even if you think they don't love you back, you would be amazed at what those three little words and a smile**can do. And just in case I'm gone tomorrow.*

*LOVE & HUGS ! ! !*​ *Live this moment because the next second isn't promised. . .*​ *Thanks be to God,  *​
* There will be "more" in heaven because of His precious unspeakable gift*- - - - 
​


----------

